# Enfp? Enfj?!?! O_o



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> NFs ONLY ON THIS THREAD NOW.


You only want certain people (ie. the people who will most likely agree with you) to post in this thread? This is like the opposite of dominant Ne.

Edit: I just read your original post, and apparently you are 15. Which explains why you come across like a 15 year old, but more to the point...I'm not entirely sure that people's personalities are settled by the time they are 15, and if they are, it's very difficult to type younger people regardless because so much of what they're doing is because of parental pressure/pressure from their friends/society bla bla rather than their actual personality, which shines through more clearly when they get a bit older. So I think coming up with a type for you now is probably more restrictive than anything else and not useful. Maybe hang on a couple of years.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> You only want certain people (ie. the people who will most likely agree with you) to post in this thread? This is like the opposite of dominant Ne.


Ah, shut it, will you? You're scream a pristine ISTP with a mouth large as the Atlantic Ocean. You breathe pure fire, yes you do. You believe in the concrete facts. Yes, you do, you're showing them to me right now! I know I'm an NF. So don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I know I'm an NF. So don't jump to conclusions.


Nope, you don't _know_ you're an NF because there is no way anybody can possibly know for a fact what their personality type is. You think you're an NF, and what you think may not necessarily reflect reality, so it doesn't matter that you think you're NF. Also why am I ISTP and not INTP?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Nope, you don't _know_ you're an NF because there is no way *anybody can possibly know for a fact* what their personality type is. You think you're an NF, and what you think may not necessarily reflect *reality*, so it doesn't matter that you think you're NF. Also why am I ISTP and not INTP?


You scream "reality." I hate reality; I kinda live in the past and I am described as rather idealistic to the people closest to me.
You like to see logic and facts, this equals to Se.
You are using Ti, but with combined Se as well.
You really like to put the cart before the horse, eh? Well, birds of a feather will always flock together.
So you are an ISTP. A pure ISTP. I'm not in the mood for the odour of fresh poison at the moment.


----------



## pond (Nov 8, 2013)

This conversation is really entertaining :tongue:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

pond said:


> This conversation is really entertaining :tongue:


LOL IK its like watching Allen Carr have a good natter on Chatty Man.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> You scream "reality." I hate reality; I kinda live in the past and I am described as rather idealistic to the people closest to me.
> You like to see logic and facts, this equals to Se.
> You are using Ti, but with combined Se as well.
> You really like to put the cart before the horse, eh? Well, birds of a feather will always flock together.
> So you are an ISTP. A pure ISTP. I'm not in the mood for the odour of fresh poison at the moment.


I like logic, I don't like facts very much. Also, Ne doms are usually not interest in the past at all. They are all about what is new and possible in the future. That's why so many of them have trouble finishing things that they started. Because it's old stuff, they want new things.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

pond said:


> This conversation is really entertaining :tongue:


I disagree.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

velasquez said:


> i like logic, i don't like facts very much. Also, ne doms are usually not interest in the past at all. They are all about what is new and possible in the future. That's why so many of them have trouble finishing things that they started. Because it's old stuff, they want new things.


intj. Istj.
WELL THAT'S WHY I KEEP GETTING ENFJ TOO YOU KNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> intj. Istj.


Why? Why?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Why? Why?


You really don't like us F's, do you?


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> You really don't like us F's, do you?


What makes you think that?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

As a curious question, did you ever consider *ESFJ*? Again @arkigos, I can't see Se in this OP. Also decidedly Fe type in my opinion.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> As a curious question, did you ever consider *ESFJ*? Again @_arkigos_, I can't see Se in this OP. Also decidedly Fe type in my opinion.


Nailed it. The OP's ESFJ.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ESFJ? You kidding? 
Come on! Why not ENFJ? Just look at my signature. Almost every single MBTI test proves I'm an ENFx. It's either ENFP, ENFJ or nothing.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ESFJ? You kidding?
> Come on! Why not ENFJ? Just look at my signature. Almost every single MBTI test proves I'm an ENFx. It's either ENFP, ENFJ or nothing.


No test is in any way reliable. Why do you think you are not ESFJ?


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

i can't stop laughing

is she trolling


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> ESFJ? You kidding?
> Come on! Why not ENFJ? Just look at my signature. Almost every single MBTI test proves I'm an ENFx. It's either ENFP, ENFJ or nothing.


A question to ask yourself: Do you want us to simply confirm the type you think yourself to be or are you genuinely interested in learning about yourself by figuring out your type? Because you are asking us to do the former, not the latter which questions why you made this thread if you have already made up your mind about who you are.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

i think @_ephemereality_ and @_Velasquez_ are right

kinesthetic
visual/spatial
musical

this has me leaning toward S


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure if I really want to get caught up in this argument, but I'm getting the vibe that you're either ESFP or ENFP. I can tell you are using Fi-- you're feeling attacked by some people's opinions and accusing them (please don't get mad at me now, I'm just giving an observation). What we need to focus on is if you're an Se or Ne dominant. I have an ESFP sister, and she loves acting silly and out there. She's honestly one of the weirdest people I know (it's a good thing), yet she's a sensor. I think you're freaking out at the thought of being a sensor because you hate the idea of some of them, mainly SJs. 
I'm not the most knowledgeable about the functions though, so I'm not sure if I'd be the best help at figuring out if you use Ne or Se. Anyone else willing to help? And please, can you all stop attacking each other :laughing:


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I'm fed up of the arrogance oozing from your mouth at the moment. I don't want to listen. UGH, I really hate saying these things, but yeah.


Why am I arrogant exactly? Is it because I said something that you don't agree with?


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I favour these sorts of pictures:
> View attachment 88873
> 
> 
> Rather than this:


i don't think the robot futuristic part means anything... i like the bottom picture better :ninja:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you know what? I've given up on this personality type debate. We shouldn't just pigeon-hole ourselves into one thing. We need to accept differences between other people. So let's just draw this line to a close, right? I still firmly believe I'm an ENFx, but we should just learn to accept harmony and to understand people's differences.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Don't jump on the ESFJ bandwagon. Please.


I'm jumping on no bandwagon. I am pointing out the errors in your thinking and giving you a fuller picture of what type is.

I don't care what type you are, tbh. You just need to not miss the point of typing.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

idoh said:


> i don't think the robot futuristic part means anything... i like the bottom picture better :ninja:


I had to draw Cezanne for an art project, innit
but I wanna know how you make the robot and how you get all the shiny stuff on it
and the tech inside


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Flatlander said:


> I'm jumping on no bandwagon. I am pointing out the errors in your thinking and giving you a fuller picture of what type is.
> 
> I don't care what type you are, tbh. You just need to not miss the point of typing.


Let's just put a line to this battlefield conversation and call it a day.


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> Hence I actually asked the question whether what she finds to be of greater relevance - is it to confirm her already existing perception of herself or is it of a journey of genuine self-discovery?


I understand and appreciate that. I just ask to keep it in mind, and know when to walk away. If she genuinely is happy and wants to believe she is an ENFP or whatever she thinks at this point, you might as well let her as this thread is pretty much getting nowhere. I admire that you really want to help, though


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Let's just put a line to this battlefield conversation and call it a day.


What are you ducking out of?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

chickadee213 said:


> I understand and appreciate that. I just ask to keep it in mind, and know when to walk away. If she genuinely is happy and wants to believe she is an ENFP or whatever she thinks at this point, you might as well let her as this thread is pretty much getting nowhere. I admire that you really want to help, though


Or ENFJ as a matter of fact.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

chickadee213 said:


> If she genuinely is happy and wants to believe she is an ENFP or whatever she thinks at this point, you might as well let her as this thread is pretty much getting nowhere.


Personally, I think that letting somebody believe something that isn't true just because it makes them happy is one of the cruelest things you can do to another person.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Personally, I think that letting somebody believe something that isn't true just because it makes them happy is one of the cruelest things you can do to another person.


I am an ENFP/J. Now be quiet, you.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

For GOODNESS' SAKE, JUST LEARN TO ACCEPT DIFFERENCES, STOP SHOVING OPINIONS DOWN EACH OTHER'S THROAT and LEARN TO ACCEPT DIFFERENCES! No two people think the same way. If I believe I'm an ENFP, I believe so and I'll stick with it. If you believe you're an INTP, you stick with that.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> For GOODNESS' SAKE, JUST LEARN TO ACCEPT DIFFERENCES, STOP SHOVING OPINIONS DOWN EACH OTHER'S THROAT and LEARN TO ACCEPT DIFFERENCES! No two people think the same way. If I believe I'm an ENFP, I believe so and I'll stick with it. If you believe you're an INTP, you stick with that.


I don't understand what 'accepting differences' has to do with anything. I have accepted that you are ESFJ and thus different to me. What is the problem?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

You really need to get to know me in-depth before assessing what type I am. There are no accurate typings, and I don't think it really matters. You go with your gut instinct, and not what others think about you. It's just an assessment to find out who you really are and what kind of careers you can do in the future.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> I don't understand what 'accepting differences' has to do with anything. I have accepted that you are ESFJ and thus different to me. What is the problem?


or MAYBE you're just saying that because "I'm the opposite to you?"
No. I'm not going to user settings and changing my type unless if it's going to be ENFJ.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> You really need to get to know me in-depth before assessing what type I am. There are no accurate typings, and I don't think it really matters. You go with your gut instinct, and not what others think about you. It's just an assessment to find out who you really are and what kind of careers you can do in the future.


1. If you think that one really needs to get to know you in-depth to come up with a type for them, why did you make this thread when it's clearly not possible for somebody to get to know you in-depth here?

2. You say that there are no accurate typings but at the same time say that all of the tests _prove _that you are N, and _confirm _that your friend is ESFJ. This is a contradiction. Would you like to elaborate?

3. I don't think that personality types can really tell anybody anything useful about what career they should go into, but maybe other people disagree with me on that one.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> or MAYBE you're just saying that because "I'm the opposite to you?"


What is it that makes you think that I think that you are the opposite to me, exactly?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

ESFJ? Am I really like Cheerilee, Spitfire, Dorothy? These are all fictional ESFJ characters.


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Personally, I think that letting somebody believe something that isn't true just because it makes them happy is one of the cruelest things you can do to another person.


Come on, she's a 15 year old girl. She's not fully developed personality-wise. I'm a 15 year old girl, I know I'm not. My type is tentative, it entirely has the possibility to change as I mature. She has her life for self-discovery. I for one do believe she's an ESFJ after contemplating all the discussions going on here, but it's entirely possible that I'm wrong.
As for this being cruel, no matter what letters she attributes with herself she will still be the same person. I agree that to let someone live in a delusion is incredibly cruel, but the grand scheme does being mistyped in MBTI really equate to that? When she has the maturity to realize her type she will accept whatever it truly is, and at that point it will be of real benefit to her. I wish the OP would consider both sides and try to really understand MBTI and herself, but I don't know if that's going to happen. Whatever everyone is doing to convince her of this isn't working.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

I really hate myself right now


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I really hate myself right now


Oh, you shouldn't


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

*Concrete *- depend on verifiable, factual information and direct perceptions. literal, mistrust fuzzy information* Abstract *-* comfortable with and inferring meaning from ambiguous and non-literal information. Perceptive.** Realistic *- value being practical, cost-effective, and exercising common sense.* Imaginative *-* enjoy being ingenious, clever and novel . . . for its own sake.** Pragmatic *- highly values the usefulness or applications of an idea - more interesting than idea itself.* Intellectual *- *learning, acquiring knowledge, mental challenges are valued as an end in itself.** Experiential *- *heavily grounded by first hand, past experience. Reluctant to generalize beyond direct experience.** Theoretical *-* conceptual, automatically search for patterns in observed facts, comfortable with theories and inventing new ones.** Traditional *- *trust what is familiar, support established groups and methods, honor precedents.** Original *-* values initiative and enterprising, inventive, and novel solutions. Often mistrusts conventional wisdom.*
I've bolded my personal traits.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

chickadee213 said:


> Come on, she's a 15 year old girl. She's not fully developed personality-wise.


Yeah, I said earlier in the thread that she shouldn't pin a type on herself and should hang on a couple of years (and then immediately went on to relentlessly pin a type on her). I don't think we should treat 15 year olds differently because they are 15 though. In general we don't give young people enough credit.


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I really hate myself right now


Please don't say that. You have everything to love about yourself. I admire many things about you just from this thread, even though I hardly know you. I love your imagination, your excitement with life, your strength to argue for yourself, I could go on and on. These are traits I wish I had more of 
Can we just put this thread behind ourselves? We're just making each other upset and getting nowhere. It's twisting MBTI to something that is hurting us instead of lifting each other up.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@ephemereality - I think ESFJ sounds good. Do you think it is interesting the idea that Si types are the ones that are intensely adamant about their type and MUST be Ne because of their friend or how ESFJs 'are', meaning, in that case, what they act like and could only act like or appear like. 

I seem to notice that an Se is rather more inclined to just be confused, to just see all the sensory data that fills their mind when typing themselves as white noise that leaves them empty handed.

I noticed that and thought 'maybe that is Si... especially if she is seeing ENFJ for herself', but decided to play it out rather than make that leap. 

I am glad you and @Velasquez were sharp enough to do that for me. 
@CupcakesRDaBestBruv - consider the cognition you are using here... it's all stereotypical comparison, which is fundamentally S. 'I can't be S because I am not like THEM'. That process is Si, I'd wager. Though your zaniness and 'random' imaginativeness would be Ne, in a tertiary manifestation? 

If you are an N, then the induction of perspectives would be more conscious and important than a certain self-categorization, wouldn't it? If so, then let us philosophize on the subject, and see where it takes us? Isn't that more important?


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> You scream "reality." I hate reality; *I kinda live in the past* and I am described as rather idealistic to the people closest to me.
> You like to see logic and facts, this equals to Se.
> You are using Ti, but with combined Se as well.
> You really like to put the cart before the horse, eh? Well, birds of a feather will always flock together.
> So you are an ISTP. A pure ISTP. I'm not in the mood for the odour of fresh poison at the moment.


well here you say that you like to live in the past which is si so that could make you an esfj. you also say that you are imaginative/random, and esfj also has ne so it works. idk, you just seem like an esfj. or maybe an isfj, but i would consider you very esfj. i can relate to you btw... i read somewhere that jung considered infp the most useless type and that got to me so i wanted to be an infj. then i also made a thread and they told me i was ne / si so i changed to isfj. then i realized i never really used fe and changed even more, but here i am now... overall just stay open minded


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

chickadee213 said:


> I understand and appreciate that. I just ask to keep it in mind, and know when to walk away. If she genuinely is happy and wants to believe she is an ENFP or whatever she thinks at this point, you might as well let her as this thread is pretty much getting nowhere. I admire that you really want to help, though


This thread will go nowhere if it is the former opinion that is of outmost relevance to her since she has already decided what answer she is looking for. Progression can only occur if there is actually a movement occurring in its direction. If one has already found the answer, there is no movement.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I've bolded my personal traits.


I dunno how much you know about cognitive functions, but ESFJ have secondary Si (grounded in past experience, traditional, etc. (generalisation/oversimplification)) and tertiary Ne (imaginative, pattern seeking, knowledge seeking etc. (generalisation/oversimplification)), so an ESFJ with a strong tertiary Ne thing going on is perfectly capable of being imaginative, abstract etc. They approach things with both intuition and sensation, which is what you are doing too.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@_ephemereality_ - I think ESFJ sounds good. Do you think it is interesting the idea that Si types are the ones that are intensely adamant about their type and MUST be Ne because of their friend or how ESFJs 'are', meaning, in that case, what they act like and could only act like or appear like. 

I seem to notice that an Se is rather more inclined to just be confused, to just see all the sensory data that fills their mind when typing themselves as white noise that leaves them empty handed.

I noticed that and thought 'maybe that is Si... especially if she is seeing ENFJ for herself', but decided to play it out rather than make that leap. 

I am glad you and @_Velasquez_ were sharp enough to do that for me. 
@_CupcakesRDaBestBruv_ - consider the cognition you are using here... it's all stereotypical comparison, which is fundamentally S. 'I can't be S because I am not like THEM'. That process is Si, I'd wager. Though your zaniness and 'random' imaginativeness would be Ne, in a tertiary manifestation? 

If you are an N, then the induction of perspectives would be more conscious and important than a certain self-categorization, wouldn't it? If so, then let us philosophize on the subject, and see where it takes us? Isn't that more important?

EDIT: Also, in light of what @chickadee213 has said, consider this: If you frame, say, ESFJ based on those stereotypes, with all that negative connotation... OF COURSE you aren't that. You couldn't be that. You aren't that. We know that, and you know that. Either we change your perception of what, say, ESFJ is... or we put you somewhere else. There is no reason whatsoever to crawl into a dark place and have a dark realization for the sake of all this. No, no, no. That's no good. Worse, it isn't true. If ENFP _as you understand it_ is what you are, then you are ENFP in that context. We needn't toss you into ESFJ _as you understand it_, but rather by reframing the whole of it, *you will simply land where you belong*. That's all.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

arkigos said:


> @ephemereality - I think ESFJ sounds good. Do you think it is interesting the idea that Si types are the ones that are intensely adamant about their type and MUST be Ne because of their friend or how ESFJs 'are', meaning, in that case, what they act like and could only act like or appear like.


Actually, I have not noticed such a pattern more than any other any other mistypes. I have equally noticed that a lot of ISxPs tend to think of themselves as Ni doms. As to why this is, I don't know, but it is likely has something to do with how people's self-images don't correlate and correlate with stereotype descriptions, lack of self-perception and/or awareness and likely also poor understanding and application of theory. 



> I seem to notice that an Se is rather more inclined to just be confused, to just see all the sensory data that fills their mind when typing themselves as white noise that leaves them empty handed.


Believe me, Se types can be biased when it comes to their self-perception. Again, there are numerous people on this site who are likely Se types but for various reasons mistype as dominant Ns in particular, both Ne and Ni. 



> I noticed that and thought 'maybe that is Si... especially if she is seeing ENFJ for herself', but decided to play it out rather than make that leap.


If one studies her reactions to the type, I don't think it necessarily correlates to Si reacting this way. I don't think every Si type does. It boils down to intelligence, self-awareness, how genuinely interested one is in actually doing this kind of introspective soul-search etc.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, thank you all for explaining. I am not the kind of person that likes traditional things; sometimes I think they're boring and they might need a bit of jazzing up. Consider going to a swing party (the dress code is black suit and long dresses.) Why not come with a colourful but smart suit, and for women, a long dress but more colourful, sparkly with a glamorous headpiece? And why opt for a plain wooden cupboard when you can opt one that is star-shaped?


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

arkigos said:


> Do you think it is interesting the idea that Si types are the ones that are intensely adamant about their type and MUST be Ne because of their friend or how ESFJs 'are', meaning, in that case, what they act like and could only act like or appear like.


This doesn't necessarily apply to our OP, but with ESFJs, what I think it is is that...because sometimes they have a tendency to like, overalign themselves with the people around them and force themselves to fit in with other people or whatever, they can get a bit lost as to what their identity is and who they actually are etc. etc., so when they come to personality typing, they kinda overcompensate by pinning one of the rare N types on themselves to make themselves feel like they _are_ unique and _do_ have their own identity and _are_ special. 

The kind of 'random' humour that we see in ESFJs owes itself to the same mechanism. They are asserting their own uniqueness because they are so aware that they often compromise that uniqueness for group harmony. I think. Maybe. But I'd say a lot of ESFJs on this subforum get mistyped as ESFPs or Fi users in general for this reason.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> Actually, I have not noticed such a pattern more than any other any other mistypes. I have equally noticed that a lot of ISxPs tend to think of themselves as Ni doms. As to why this is, I don't know, but it is likely has something to do with how people's self-images don't correlate and correlate with stereotype descriptions, lack of self-perception and/or awareness and likely also poor understanding and application of theory.
> 
> Believe me, Se types can be biased when it comes to their self-perception. Again, there are numerous people on this site who are likely Se types but for various reasons mistype as dominant Ns in particular, both Ne and Ni.
> 
> If one studies her reactions to the type, I don't think it necessarily correlates to Si reacting this way. I don't think every Si type does. It boils down to intelligence, self-awareness, how genuinely interested one is in actually doing this kind of introspective soul-search etc.


Let me be more specific. I've noticed that Si types often refuse to be typed thusly due to observances of behavior in other Sis by which they frame the behavioral boundaries of Si. It is impossible for them to be Si because of actions they take, their role in society, existing outside their 'scoping' of what must constrain SJ. I have more than this, but I'll leave it there.

With Se, it's white noise... instead of seeing that 'scope' in sharp relief, they see a mess. They do things, again observable behavior, that could fit them to all or any type, in a sense. 

I'd imagine that an Se type that was certain of a wrong typing, it would correlate to Ni and thus be done in spite of observable behavior. They would say that despite that their behavior, as they see it, causes a wash in their mind.. that they resonate to a certain type and thus wear it ................. almost symbolically ..... using more 'intuition' (not the Jung meaning, but the vernacular) to justify that certainty.

Again, just a thought, that may or may not be nonsense.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

arkigos said:


> @_ephemereality_ - I think ESFJ sounds good. Do you think it is interesting the idea that Si types are the ones that are intensely adamant about their type and MUST be Ne because of their friend or how ESFJs 'are', meaning, in that case, what they act like and could only act like or appear like.
> 
> I seem to notice that an Se is rather more inclined to just be confused, to just see all the sensory data that fills their mind when typing themselves as white noise that leaves them empty handed.
> 
> ...


GOOD! That's what I want to hear.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> *Concrete *- depend on verifiable, factual information and direct perceptions. literal, mistrust fuzzy information* Abstract *-* comfortable with and inferring meaning from ambiguous and non-literal information. Perceptive.** Realistic *- value being practical, cost-effective, and exercising common sense.* Imaginative *-* enjoy being ingenious, clever and novel . . . for its own sake.** Pragmatic *- highly values the usefulness or applications of an idea - more interesting than idea itself.* Intellectual *- *learning, acquiring knowledge, mental challenges are valued as an end in itself.** Experiential *- *heavily grounded by first hand, past experience. Reluctant to generalize beyond direct experience.** Theoretical *-* conceptual, automatically search for patterns in observed facts, comfortable with theories and inventing new ones.** Traditional *- *trust what is familiar, support established groups and methods, honor precedents.** Original *-* values initiative and enterprising, inventive, and novel solutions. Often mistrusts conventional wisdom.*
> I've bolded my personal traits.


This kind of comparison shows clearly how badly built is the N/S divide of the MBTI, and the fact that you're confused on the J/P axis, is another proof of the crap quality of those tests. I also don't agree with you being an N, as I also think that you're really ESFJ by looking at your posts and reactions, but the arguments were told many times before, so it will be useless to recycle them.

In general I can conclude that relying on such bad descriptions and stereotypes are even harmful if you really want to understand your own cognition, but seeing your own posts it's clear that you don't want to accept the harsh reality. Your own bad ideas about ESFJs only help to confuse you even more, as you're working with a biased and skewed up vision of cognition, but I highly doubt that you will let go your self-image anytime soon, unless you're able to accept your real nature. Being ESFJ doesn't mean to be automatically dumb and mainstream as you seem to imply.


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

arkigos said:


> EDIT: Also, in light of what @_chickadee213_ has said, consider this: If you frame, say, ESFJ based on those stereotypes, with all that negative connotation... OF COURSE you aren't that. You couldn't be that. You aren't that. We know that, and you know that. Either we change your perception of what, say, ESFJ is... or we put you somewhere else. There is no reason whatsoever to crawl into a dark place and have a dark realization for the sake of all this. No, no, no. That's no good. Worse, it isn't true. If ENFP _as you understand it_ is what you are, then you are ENFP in that context. We needn't toss you into ESFJ _as you understand it_, but rather by reframing the whole of it, *you will simply land where you belong*. That's all.


Thank you, that's what I was trying to say, it just came out sort of wrong and I'm worried I offended a few people


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok then people. If you think I'm an ESFJ, fine, but I won't change my typing.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Yes, thank you all for explaining. I am not the kind of person that likes traditional things; sometimes I think they're boring and they might need a bit of jazzing up. Consider going to a swing party (the dress code is black suit and long dresses.) Why not come with a colourful but smart suit, and for women, a long dress but more colourful, sparkly with a glamorous headpiece? And why opt for a plain wooden cupboard when you can opt one that is star-shaped?


This is WELL within the scope of ESFJ. In fact, this is a great strength of ESFJ. ESFJ breaks with tradition all that time, and in just the way you are describing. You have to broaden the scope. 

The most important clue is the criteria you are using to determine your separation. It is behavioral. You are relying on all the sensory associations to form these categories. You are not engaging the conceptual aspect, but the sensory aspect. THAT is what shows the prominence of Si, not the arbitrary requirement of being bound to tradition.



CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> Ok then people. If you think I'm an ESFJ, fine, but I won't change my typing.


Nor should you. It wouldn't be logical at all. Now that you have it settled... you can now work to determine if the framework you have is correct... outside of this crisis. Be an ENFP, and then as the scope of ENFP and ESFJ becomes more clear, conceptually and observationally, the types will move beneath you and you needed illogically move yourself or state something that you know isn't true. Just reframe it from a new perspective... in your own time.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Eh.
I still don't believe I'm an ESFJ- I don't want to be associate with the "hee hee hee giggle giggle giggle omg omg that boy he's hot-shuddup you mong!" -puts on loads of hairspray and makeup- kind of people in my school. Well, I hate stereotyping- but that's what they all do. I am not like that at all. It's just like arguing on Rarity's MBTI type.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I think you're ENFP rather than ENFJ. I know many judgers and they all tend to be very organized and structured; they often don't have much tolerance for messiness.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I really hate myself right now


If being _any_ personality type would make you hate yourself, then stop learning about it and get out of this place! Seriously, this typology stuff is only a theory - and it is NOT worth being hurt for.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange Fusion said:


> Either the people who were typing you as ESFJ don't know what they're talking about, or they were just provoking you for laughs (I expect the latter)


Oh right? Explain to us why we're wrong?


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Oh right? Explain to us why we're wrong?


The fact she uses Ne and Fi in nearly every post is a good start. And no Fe whatsoever.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange Fusion said:


> The fact she uses Ne and Fi in nearly every post is a good start.


Where?


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Orange Fusion said:


> The fact she uses Ne and Fi in nearly every post is a good start. And no Fe whatsoever.


You even said it was a bit exaggerated, so how can you tell it was genuine Ne and Fi?

My money is really on ESFJ or ENFJ. Not ENFP.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Violator Rose said:


> You even said it was a bit exaggerated, so how can you tell it was genuine Ne and Fi?
> 
> My money is really on ESFJ or ENFJ. Not ENFP.


I agree - it's impossible to know if a person is being genuine or _trying_ to be a specific type. But, if we take her at her word, she uses a shitload of Ne (ENxP is unquestionable if she uses as much Ne as she says she does).

The question is, is she describing herself as she really is?

.....

To be honest, I think the best thing for her is to just get out of this whole subject. It obviously isn't making her feel very good about herself, whatever type she is.


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh goodness, I thought this mess of a thread was done with xD
I'm not even sure what my role is here, it's not like I'm an expert like everyone else... I guess just find it interesting seeing what craziness will happen next :crazy:


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

chickadee213 said:


> Oh goodness, I thought this mess of a thread was done with xD
> I'm not even sure what my role is here, it's not like I'm an expert like everyone else... I guess just find it interesting seeing what craziness will happen next :crazy:


Mess? It's the funniest thread on this site haha!


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Where?


Let's start here. Where do you _not_ see Ne?

She appears to be one of the biggest users of Ne on this site, _if _what she says about herself is true.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange Fusion said:


> Where do you _not_ see Ne?


What? How on earth am I meant to answer this? The one example I can give you is the one I gave earlier in the thread...she _only wanted to hear the opinions of people who agreed with her anyway_. That is categorically not Ne.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> What? How on earth am I meant to answer this? The one example I can give you is the one I gave earlier in the thread...she _only wanted to hear the opinions of people who agreed with her anyway_. That is categorically not Ne.


This is the main reason why you think she isn't ENP? 

I agree that this is not a well-developed Ne-dom perspective, _usually_, BUT she is only 15 and appears to be very new to typology. There could be all sorts of reasons she wasn't open-minded at the time (maybe she felt a deep connection to the ENFP description? maybe she didn't understand your argument?). However, if you read through her list of threads on here she's changed her type quite a few times - ENFP, ENFJ, ESTP to name a few. So she isn't as closed-minded as you may have been led to think.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange Fusion said:


> This is the main reason why you think she isn't ENP?
> 
> I agree that this is not a well-developed Ne-dom perspective, BUT she is only 15 and appears to be very new to typology. There could be all sorts of reasons she wasn't open-minded at the time (maybe she felt a deep connection to the ENFP description?). However, if you read through her list of threads on here she's changed her type quite a few times - ENFP, ENFJ, ESTP to name a few. So she isn't as closed-minded as you may have been led to think.


Well, for a start, she never identified herself as ESTP, she suggested ENTP and has consistently rejected all S types on the sole basis that they are S types. The main reason I think she isn't Ne is that there is a certain affectedness about her original post. Once you've typed a lot of people on here you can spot the difference. A dominant Ne type will almost be unable to not offer multiple perspectives on what they're like. They'll say 'I like to think about future possibilities' and will then go on to give a load of examples. They'll be almost pathologically unable to not tell you what all of their ideas are, and they'll generally let those ideas speak for themselves. They won't bother to point out that they are creative and random, because that creativity and randomness will come across in their post anyway. They'll be musing all over the place - 'maybe I'm like this but sometimes I am like this or maybe I am like this'. The OP's post is just far away from the kinds of posts we get from more clear cut Ne dominants. With typology we're not really looking for what the person's opinions are, but rather how they present those opinions. Our OP is very concrete in her own opinion of everything. She 'knows' that she's an N type. She says the tests 'prove' that she is ENF. She 'is intelligent' because other people describe her as intelligent. She says she doesn't like it when people disagree with her values. Eventually she just gives up and says that she is ENF without really having considered any of the opposing viewpoints thrown at her at all. This is all anti-Ne stuff.

The red herring here is that she describes herself as eccentric, says she considers future possibilities etc., and clearly has an imagination. S types can be eccentric too - it's not as though all S types are drones who don't want to do anything else other than fit in. Similarly, S types are capable of imagining things too. Plus, I'd question how 'random' Ne dominants actually are. They jump from idea to idea, but they find unexpected connections between those ideas. They're good with analogies and metaphors etc...Our OP just jumps from topic to topic with no real connection between them. The argument for her being an Ne type basically boils down to 'one minute she is thinking about one thing...then the next minute she is thinking about another thing', which is not so much a description of Ne as it is a description of every human ever.

Also, this is kind of a reason why I say we shouldn't type people who are not old. I say 'there is little evidence of Ne here', and the counterargument is 'of couuuurse there's little evidence of Ne here, she's only 15'. Any decent argument for the OP being one type or the other can be nullified straight away by bringing up her age.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Well, for a start, she never identified herself as ESTP, she suggested ENTP and has consistently rejected all S types on the sole basis that they are S types. The main reason I think she isn't Ne is that there is a certain affectedness about her original post. Once you've typed a lot of people on here you can spot the difference. A dominant Ne type will almost be unable to not offer multiple perspectives on what they're like. They'll say 'I like to think about future possibilities' and will then go on to give a load of examples. They'll be almost pathologically unable to not tell you what all of their ideas are, and they'll generally let those ideas speak for themselves. They won't bother to point out that they are creative and random, because that creativity and randomness will come across in their post anyway. They'll be musing all over the place - 'maybe I'm like this but sometimes I am like this or maybe I am like this'. The OP's post is just far away from the kinds of posts we get from more clear cut Ne dominants. With typology we're not really looking for what the person's opinions are, but rather how they present those opinions. Our OP is very concrete in her own opinion of everything. She 'knows' that she's an N type. She says the tests 'prove' that she is ENF. She 'is intelligent' because other people describe her as intelligent. She says she doesn't like it when people disagree with her values. Eventually she just gives up and says that she is ENF without really having considered any of the opposing viewpoints thrown at her at all. This is all anti-Ne stuff.
> 
> The red herring here is that she describes herself as eccentric, says she considers future possibilities etc., and clearly has an imagination. S types can be eccentric too - it's not as though all S types are drones who don't want to do anything else other than fit in. Similarly, S types are capable of imagining things too. Plus, I'd question how 'random' Ne dominants actually are. They jump from idea to idea, but they find unexpected connections between those ideas. They're good with analogies and metaphors etc...Our OP just jumps from topic to topic with no real connection between them. The argument for her being an Ne type basically boils down to 'one minute she is thinking about one thing...then the next minute she is thinking about another thing', which is not so much a description of Ne as it is a description of every human ever.
> 
> Also, this is kind of a reason why I say we shouldn't type people who are not old. I say 'there is little evidence of Ne here', and the counterargument is 'of couuuurse there's little evidence of Ne here, she's only 15'. Any decent argument for the OP being one type or the other can be nullified straight away by bringing up her age.


She did identify as ESTP in this thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/estp-for...llow-estps-d-how-popular-were-you-school.html

But it obviously didn't last very long. 

.....

I agree with the "affectedness" haha. I brought it up in my own post. But I don't think that just because a person is attempting to look like an ENFP (which seems to be her intention) means they aren't actually ENFP. Wouldn't this mean that anyone who posted a type me thread in bullet-point form would be less likely to be an ENP in your eyes, because it's more structured? 

.....

I found the parts where she called the tests "proof" and where she called you all ISTPs was a stroke of comic genius on her part hahaha!! 

.....

That fairly random jumping from one idea to the next - and high level of creativity - is the basic description of Ne in nearly all the books I've read. Especially when you take into account the kind of ideas (aliens, robots, the future, etc). Of course, if you're talking about a different kind of Ne to the one normally used in MBTI typology, then I can't give an opinion because I wouldn't know about that.

What kind of connections between random ideas do you think Ne types have to use in order for them to be using Ne?

.....

I'd agree with not typing children - even if I am only 16 myself haha. In fact I'm starting to question the idea of typing anyone in this way. It relies so much on the OP giving an unbiased and truthful opinion of themselves, and we have no way whatever to know their description is true. Probably best for people to just figure it all out for themselves.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Velasquez said:


> Plus, I'd question how 'random' Ne dominants actually are. They jump from idea to idea, but *they find unexpected connections between those ideas*. They're good with analogies and metaphors etc...Our OP just jumps from topic to topic with no real connection between them. The argument for her being an Ne type basically boils down to 'one minute she is thinking about one thing...then the next minute she is thinking about another thing', which is not so much a description of Ne as it is a description of every human ever.


Yes, this. Thank you. I'm not a random person, and I absolutely hate being stereotyped as such. My train of thought makes sense. It might not make sense to someone who's not an Ne-dom, at first, but once the connections between two thoughts are pointed out, then it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange Fusion said:


> She did identify as ESTP in this thread:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/estp-for...llow-estps-d-how-popular-were-you-school.html


Bloody hell, you've done your research

*1. *I find it difficult to believe that an ENFP in particular would spend too long indulging in making themselves come across as any given type. Generally Fi types will go 'I just need to be myself and everything will follow from there', whereas Fe types are more inclined to want to present themselves in a certain way in order to create a certain impression which will create harmony with the people around them. Nothing wrong with either of those approaches, but with the OP there's a sense that she's read all of these type descriptions and has cherry picked bits that she can identify from the intuitive profiles in order to_ fit in_ with a very heavily N populated forum. Fe, not Fi.

Think about it like this, right. The dominant function is the one that a person is most familiar with, and they engage with it naturally and fluidly like a fish in water, and will take a more 'show, don't tell' approach to presenting their personality. If we take INTPs as an example…INTPs won't go around saying 'I am really logical full stop'. They'll be so invested in that logic that they'll point out to you the exact logical steps that they've taken in order to reach their conclusions. Similarly, Fe types won't go around telling you how agreeable they are. A lot of Fe types will actually downplay their agreeableness because they recognise that going around saying 'I am really friendly and agreeable' isn't exactly a friendly and agreeable thing to be doing. Same with N dominants. They won't say to you 'I am creative and have lots of ideas'. They'll be so engaged with those ideas themselves that they won't be able to help telling you exactly what those ideas are. And so on and so forth.

Again to use a loose definition, Fi types are more concerned with inner harmony whereas Fe types are more concerned with outer harmony…harmony with people/objects/etc. around them. Thus, Fi types are going to be more concerned with who they are as _individuals_. So, when somebody starts to tell us all about how much of an individual/unique they are, the obvious thing to do is to assume that they are an Fi type. However, this isn't always the case. Firstly, everyone on earth likes to think of themselves as an individual/unique…it's difficult to imagine anybody saying 'I am not that unique I just blend in with people around me', so somebody saying that they are/presenting themselves as unique and different isn't much of an indicator either way. But going back to what I was saying before, Fi types are more inclined to just act weird/unique/individualistically without really feeling the need to tell you about it. If somebody's making a big deal about how unique they are, often they'll be an Fe type. Their individuality is less assimilated into the core of their personality as it would be in an Fi type, but they don't want to be thought of as not unique, so they feel the need to overcompensate by pointing out how much of an individual they are.

*2. *When typing people I'm reluctant to look at any information other than 'how does this person think' (or if we're going to be precise, 'how do I think this person thinks'). Often people don't really understand why it is that I would ignore people's behaviours/appearance/interests/whatever in favour of my own assumptions about what goes on in people's heads, but really all I'm doing is taking the same approach to it that Jung and his friends did, so I am not too bothered. So with that said, if somebody is inclined to do something in bullet point form, the question becomes 'does this tell us anything about _how this person thinks_?'. Personally I certainly have trouble writing my ideas in a clear A to B list form, because my mind has a tendency to wander and go off topic very quickly, which is probably some Ne or something. So I don't know. Maybe.

*3.* Just because somebody engages with lots of creative and unusual things doesn't mean that they are necessarily a creative and unusual person themselves. Somebody may be interested in music/literature/philosophy/zombies etc. while not really having anything in the way of their own creativity to offer. And S types can be creative too - a lot of highly creative musicians are S types. The type of creativity is different - S types may generate lots of actual physical things (music, works of art) or come up with ingenious solutions to real world problems, new inventions etc., whereas N types may generate lots of ideas (new scientific theories, philosophies, finding profound meaning in works of art or literature, etc.). So creativity isn't really an indicator either way - any type can be creative. As for jumping from idea to idea, like I say, that can be boiled down to 'thinking one thing and then thinking another thing after that', which isn't really anything. Ne types will jump from topic to topic very quickly, but they'll do a lot of cross-contextual thinking between those topics. They'll take something that they learnt in one context and apply it to another, or they'll see similarities in two completely disparate disciplines. So although Ne types do have a tendency to jump from topic to topic in pursuit of new ideas, that in itself isn't what Ne is. Ne is more about approaching one specific topic by bringing in disparate ideas from other topics.

*4. *People are often very skeptical of typing others in general because they'll say 'how do we really know that this person is being themselves/are they just putting on an act etc.'. However, when we're talking about personality on a cognitive level, all of the cognitive functions are so unavoidably ingrained into people's psyches that it is very difficult for them to approach the world in any other way. It's not as if somebody can go 'right, I'm going to act like an ESFJ today' and then go out and do that. Maybe externally you might fool some people into thinking that you're an ESFJ, but your style of thinking will solidly remain INTP, and that thinking will leak out in some form or another. I would suggest to people to just…try thinking like somebody else. Y'know, if you are an INTP, one day try just ignoring all abstract thinking and possibilities and stuff, and try to focus on people's emotions rather than what is logically the correct answer. You'll find that it's just not doable at all. So if you understand personality type theory well, then even if somebody is majorly frontin', it's often not too difficult to see through that.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Violator Rose said:


> Yes, this. Thank you. I'm not a random person, and I absolutely hate being stereotyped as such. My train of thought makes sense. It might not make sense to someone who's not an Ne-dom, at first, but once the connections between two thoughts are pointed out, then it makes a lot more sense.


I suppose to somebody who keeps disparate ideas very separate in their heads, the Ne style of thinking may _seem_ random to them. But yeah, fundamentally it is not actually that random at all.

Edit: The other thing I might point out is that an N type being random will probably get frustrated that other people can't follow their thoughts, whereas an S type being random will probably take delight in the fact that other people can't follow their thoughts. That's how you spot the difference.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> Bloody hell, you've done your research
> 
> *1. *I find it difficult to believe that an ENFP in particular would spend too long indulging in making themselves come across as any given type. Generally Fi types will go 'I just need to be myself and everything will follow from there', whereas Fe types are more inclined to want to present themselves in a certain way in order to create a certain impression which will create harmony with the people around them. Nothing wrong with either of those approaches, but with the OP there's a sense that she's read all of these type descriptions and has cherry picked bits that she can identify from the intuitive profiles in order to_ fit in_ with a very heavily N populated forum. Fe, not Fi.
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining your reasoning. This was a really good post. 

Haha I do see your point there about not putting due stress on your dominant function - I don't really think of myself as particularly logical at all, and I certainly wouldn't tell others I was. I'm always rethinking through my ideas too much to be confident about that, and there are things that I've believed in the past that make me go, "I really am an idiot". I only really see how logical I am when I compare myself to other people (who are seriously crazy, for the most part).

I think if I was to make a "type me" thread, my imagination is one of the things I would definitely bring up and talk about though. And I'd almost certainly make myself appear more imaginative than I am (because I'm a very boring person and I value imagination - and I don't see why anyone would want to read a page of boring rubbish), so I might well be an S type.

.....

I've always approached typing (in my week long career haha) as kind of "type what you see" kind of typer. "IF this person is like they say they are, what probable type are they?" I'm not sure if it's really possible to type in the way you're suggesting (typing what you can't see) - but I do see your reasoning for Fe. I don't think we know enough about the OP to say she's definitely a certain type though.

If she's being "real" then she's ENFP. If she's pretending, like you say, she's probably E-FJ. Only the OP knows for sure, and now she knows why. 

.....

Point taken.  Yes, S types can be extremely creative, like Bob Dylan. But the OP doesn't seem to be describing 'artistic' fields when she talks about her creativity.

On your point about cross-contextual thinking, seeing how one thing they've learned about can also be applied to completely different fields...I've never really understood this description. What would it be like to NOT take what you know from one area and apply it to others (epecially Math)? Isn't everything just one big system? If so, there's no such thing as non-related ideas, so I don't understand what this means.

.....

Haha I'm going to create a fake profile on here at some point and try to come off as an ESFJ. Then we'll see... I'm a published writer so it shouldn't be too hard. 

Crap, I shouldn't have said that... That makes it harder now.


----------



## Orange Fusion (Nov 16, 2013)

Velasquez said:


> I suppose to somebody who keeps disparate ideas very separate in their heads, the Ne style of thinking may _seem_ random to them. But yeah, fundamentally it is not actually that random at all.
> 
> Edit: The other thing I might point out is that *an N type being random will probably get frustrated that other people can't follow their thoughts, whereas an S type being random will probably take delight in the fact that other people can't follow their thoughts. That's how you spot the difference*.


That would depend on whether I was being intentionally absurd.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Orange Fusion said:


> Thanks for explaining your reasoning etc.


*1. *Haha, yes, I am the same. I will sit around for ages thinking to myself 'man I'm a big stupid idiot', and then I'll talk to _somebody else_ and start thinking to myself 'I am sooooo smart'

*2. *Annoyingly, I think that people's personalities have an influence in how they approach personality typing. For whatever reason and for as long as I remember I have always been a person who doesn't take other people at face value. Somebody will tell me something, and I'll just decide for them 'no, you don't think that, you think _this_'. Even if I have no evidence to support that. And that obviously affects my approach to typing, and I can totally see why people would disagree with my method. Like I said before though, Jung did the same thing, and he's the man, so it is okay.

*3. *With regards to not cross-contextual thinking, you are asking me what it is like to be somebody else, which I don't know the answer to. It does seem that some people are like that though. Think of the episode of the Simpsons where Bart needs to win a crazy golf tournament, and Lisa starts teaching him about geometry and angles to help him with his golf playing. That's S vs N at work. To Bart, it would never ever occur to him to link those two things together. He does some maths, then he leaves the classroom, and starts playing golf _from a completely blank slate_. It's like, 'we're playing golf now…why would I start thinking about something that has nothing to do with golf?'. I don't mean to make S types sound stupid here…the edge that S types have over N types is that they can focus on something without getting caught up in irrelevancies. Why is it that Ne types never actually get anything done? Because they take in too much information, find themselves going off on a tangent and never actually finishing the original thing that they started.

*4. *Haha, when I am typing people I kind of take it on good faith that they are making an attempt to represent themselves rather than somebody else (we can say that an OP is frontin'/not being themselves, but then I could argue that that tendency to not be themselves _is_ them being themselves, if that makes sense). But yes, it would be interesting to throw fake profiles at typologists and really put them to the test. If I remember correctly, there was a guy called Laughing Man or something like that who actually did this here a while back. I can't remember how successful he was.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

What about a se type...? Uggggh I dunno lol. Got 2w3 what's that gotta mean lol. It was extremely hilarious this lol.


----------

